# More new rules...................



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

RE: FHA Accounts and Conveyance Issues

Please be advised that we received confirmation on two additional items that are considered conveyance issues. The following must be addressed for conveyance:

Cable Wires- Any cable wires coming out of the walls that are not tacked down are considered a trip hazard and must be addressed. If the cable is connected to an outlet, simply unscrew and remove it as part of debris. If the cable wire is coming out of the wall (no outlet), then simply tack it to the baseboard so that it is no longer a hazard. *This work needs to be completed at no additional charge while you are at the property performing other work. *

Curtains/Sheers- These are considered debris and should be removed when you complete debris removal and place property in broom swept condition. The only window coverings that should be left in place are blinds that are in good condition (not broken).


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> RE: FHA Accounts and Conveyance Issues
> 
> Please be advised that we received confirmation on two additional items that are considered conveyance issues. The following must be addressed for conveyance:
> 
> ...


WOW...I'm glad you let me know that... Here in Connecticut, the copper thief's usually remove it for us...lol.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> *This work needs to be completed at no additional charge while you are at the property performing other work. *
> 
> I have read that line again and again over the last 7 years and that is one of the major reasons I have opened my back door and put my foot in the asp of these snake oil companies. Got so tired of having to take more photos, fill out more forms, do more work, always out of my own pocket.
> 
> Clue 1- You make your money off the top, not the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> RE: FHA Accounts and Conveyance Issues
> 
> Please be advised that we received confirmation on two additional items that are considered conveyance issues. The following must be addressed for conveyance:
> 
> ...


got same e-mail frome 5 sisters


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm going to trip and fall tomorrow and call the lawyer on Tuesday. Thanks again! I would like to retire early.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> got same e-mail frome 5 sisters


lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Easier to snip at the base board and run:whistling


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Always being asked to do more for less, it never seems to end...

The other day I was told to go back and clean the fridge and the stove at my own expense as it is part of the "broom swept condition". I have never run into this before. Any truth to this one?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I would take action pictures showing you sweeping them out with a broom and then let them know its now broom swept.

I am not joking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> WOW...I'm glad you let me know that... Here in Connecticut, the copper thief's usually remove it for us...lol.


Jokes on them because standard household cable wire is steel plated with copper and an aluminum foil/braid shield.

It has virtually no scrap value.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Jst another Joe said:


> Always being asked to do more for less, it never seems to end...
> 
> The other day I was told to go back and clean the fridge and the stove at my own expense as it is part of the "broom swept condition". I have never run into this before. Any truth to this one?


No, never heard of that one. That would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Jst another Joe said:


> Always being asked to do more for less, it never seems to end...
> 
> The other day I was told to go back and clean the fridge and the stove at my own expense as it is part of the "broom swept condition". I have never run into this before. Any truth to this one?


Yep, Toilets included in this as well. Safeguard says HUD requires this to be part of their "Broom Swept Condition" and does not pay extra. What ever!:laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

RichR said:


> Yep, Toilets included in this as well. Safeguard says HUD requires this to be part of their "Broom Swept Condition" and does not pay extra. What ever!:laughing:


You know damn well they are billing HUD for toilet and appliance cleaning and pocketing the $$$....


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> You know damn well they are billing HUD for toilet and appliance cleaning and pocketing the $$$....


I see the issue as the interpretation of definition of " broom swept condition" HUD"s definition:

The following is from HUD's 
Questions and Answers: ML 2010-18 Updated Property & Preservation (P&P)
Requirements and Cost Procedures FAQs updated as of March 21, 2012

_a. Broom swept condition: Property that is free of dust, dirt, hazardous materials or conditions, personal belongings and interior and exterior debris.
The cost to put the property in broom swept condition is included in the cost per cubic yard of the interior debris allowable. A separate fee may not be charged._


The last sentence of HUD's definition contradicts itself further on in the Memo:
QUESTION # _76) Under Hazard Abatement, there is no allowable provided for paint or oil. These cannot be removed as debris in many locations. Should we submit an overallowable request for these items? Are these costs reimbursable and what documentation
should be provided?
*Answer* - Local and state regulations frequently delineate what is hazardous and must be disposed of by special handling. Provide the special requirements per state or local code for special handling and the receipt(s)._

Ask 5 different Nationals and you'll get 5 different subjective opinions of what the above means and what is and what is not a "hazard". 

As I see it ya need a staff attorney to be on call when you trash a place out to supply you with local and state codes an reg's.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bubba and Harpo can't figure those regs out either, which is the way the Nationals like it. "Just do as we say."


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Bubba and Harpo can't figure those regs out either, which is the way the Nationals like it.* "Just do as we say."*




I like too stay away from Nationals like that... too much of a headache dealin with the agruments...


----------

